# Disable binary log ( mysql )

## dhil

hey guys, 

does anyone know how to disable the binary log in mysql ? The thing is i just dropped my whole database ( 501 MB) .. and now i need to restore it .. i have only 250 MB space on the server.. so i need to off the binary log thing in mysql orelse the import will fail.. does anyone know the trick ?

----------

## dhil

i got the answer 

my.cnf 

comment out log-bin

restart the server 

another way of doing it is in mysql it self 

SET sql_log_bin = 0;

if you want to on it again .. then 

SET sql_log_bin = 1;

just for future reference  :Smile: 

----------

## nativemad

...or just consider to move /var/log to another partition!!   :Wink: 

It has the benefit that when your logs get flooded somehow, mysql doesn't get hurt! 

Cheers

----------

